# First Honey in 30 yrs.



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Here it is.... my first honey extraction/bottling since I was a child... Brings back some awesome memories of my grandfather..... He was a great man:applause:


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That there is a very nice looking jar of honey! Yes, wonderful memories and a wonderful hobby too.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

I was just thinking, that honey jar looks really awesome and then I realized that label looked familiar . . .

The classic jar and label look great with that beautiful color of your honey.

Your grandfather would be proud!

Too cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

blueskybeesupply said:


> I was just thinking, that honey jar looks really awesome and then I realized that label looked familiar . . .
> 
> The classic jar and label look great with that beautiful color of your honey.
> 
> ...



I got both from you..... great bottle, lid and label at a great price.... Thanks again...

Greg


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Way to go Fury!

You're hooked, aren't you?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Way to go Fury!
> 
> You're hooked, aren't you?


Oh....if you only knew how bad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## Beee Farmer (Aug 11, 2008)

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know why some people don't enjoy extracting...but to each his own I guess. For me, that's the fruit, the result, the benefit of all the hard work I put in to the bees...of course there is the enjoyment of being outdoors, watching the little jewels do what they do, and being intrigued by them in all that they do.

But to my way of thinking, as I get into extracting, and the slight, sweet odor of honey permeates the house while extracting (I do it in the walk-in basement, hot water, plenty of room for what I'm doing.), and the occasional sample, how sweet it is! :applause:


----------

